# Pictures of Hiro 11.01.2008



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Today my husband made some pictures of Hiro.

http://picasaweb.google.nl/Hiro.230307/HiroZiehtEinTeil1 ( klick on "Diavoorstelling" )

:yo:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ans,

It's his eyes! All of Hiro is gorgeous of course, but his eyes . . . they're compelling. Yep, I love your little boy.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

It seems as Hiro is laughing 

The photos are really fantastic!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I love them all, he is so cute.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Please send Hiro to me!!!!! he is so sweet.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ans, Hiro's eyes are something else, I thought it was a puppy doll! What a gorgeous doggie you have there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

pjewel said:


> Ans,
> 
> It's his eyes! All of Hiro is gorgeous of course, but his eyes . . . they're compelling. Yep, I love your little boy.


Geri...

I was thinking the very same thing..Hiro has very beautiful, expressive eyes,
which BTW they say are windows to the soul..


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ans,

How does your husband get Hiro to keep his eyes open when he takes the pictures. If I take ten shots Milo's eyes are closed in nine. :frusty:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Geri...would it work if you stood back away and used your zoom???


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, Geri is right, his eyes are so compelling! What a gorgeous dog!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I just saw the dancing photos!!! How precious! I want Hiro!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Gorgeous eyes!*



pjewel said:


> Ans,
> 
> It's his eyes! All of Hiro is gorgeous of course, but his eyes . . . they're compelling. Yep, I love your little boy.


So true! Hiro has a beautiful eyes.

I like how you tie his topknot too. His face doesn't look pinched or pulled. What kind of band do you use? Thanks!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Love the pics - he is just sooo cute!!!


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Hiro is a beautiful Hav - thank you very much for sharing the pictures with us.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh, is it just me or does Hiro look an awful lot like Dora (Amanda's girl)?? Those eyes and that playful smile and look!! Very handsome boy, Ans!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Marj,

You're right. He does look a lot like Dora.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hiro is just beautiful and has the most gorgeous eyes!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love Hiro's coat. He is a beauty.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

havaluv said:


> I just saw the dancing photos!!! How precious! I want Hiro!


Shelly...WHAT dancing photos...WHERE?? I wanna see them too..


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Diane, click on the link on Ans's first entry in this thread. All the photos are there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks, Judy!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Great pics. Hilo looks so beautiful.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a handsome guy Hiro is.......beautiful pictures. I too thought he looked an awful lot like Amanda's Dora!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Missy

Sorry, can't do that.:nono:
I love him too much!


----------

